
The wonderful horrible life of Facebook users and their data (or, "data hogs get slaughtered") - nickb
http://www.calacanis.com/2007/11/25/the-wonderful-horrible-life-of-facebook-users-and-their-data-or/
======
cellis
I suggest calacanis should just focus on his ill-fated "search engine" and
stop worrying about Facebook.

